# Yards on the layout



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

The Emporia - Dodge City Yard 1 is a 10 track yard for holding trains going to the upper level. Tracks 1-4 will hold at least a 12 car passenger train plus 4 or more locomotives. Tracks 5-10 are twice as long as 1-4. The two tracks next to the edge of the layout is the main track and a siding for the main track.






















Sand Creek Yard is the main working yard for layout operation on the upper level to receive and dispatch cars to the layout. The 5 yard tracks are all approximately 15ft long.









The name of the layout is the Comanche Div. of the Santa Fe. If I lived one block north, I think it would have a more suitable name for the layout, The Navajo Div. of the Santa Fe.

Curtis


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That is some serious motive power you have.  Looks fantastic. :smilie_daumenpos:
That is going to be one heck of a layout. 
You know if you really wanted the Navajo Div. You could just hook all that power to your house and drag it North a block or so.  

Magic


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already tried that. The power company was not happy when hooked up all that power and blew up the high voltage transformer on the power line pole.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With yards and power like you have, the main lines must be
something to see. Will we?

Don


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

DonR said:


> With yards and power like you have, the main lines must be
> something to see. Will we?
> 
> Don


My train room is an L shaped room, but if you straightened it out the room would be approximately 13.5ft x 55ft. The lower level is complete. I am not sure of the actual length of the lower level main line but over all it follows the perimeter of the room. I have two grades to and from the upper level that are each about 80ft long. and two reverse loops that are around 35ft in length. The upper level is about 1/2 complete and that is the level to get scenery. I added a temporary track on the upper level to complete a loop while finishing the lower level. I was beginning to think the temp track was turning into permanent, but it now up for abandonment to complete the upper level. I plan to share more pictures as I go along. I am also planning to run what the railroads call a power board, so not only the cars get switched but the engines get switched also. 

Curtis


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Are the blue flex-tubes wire conduits? I look forward to a video of trains running on this layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

golfermd said:


> Are the blue flex-tubes wire conduits? I look forward to a video of trains running on this layout! :thumbsup:


Yes, I bought them at AutoZone, they were inexpensive and went a long way to clean up the looks of the layout. I run my buss wires in them and when I am done wiring I will tie them up as needed.
Curtis


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

[QUOTE=golfermd;Are the blue flex-tubes wire conduits?

WIRE LOOMS, GET THEM AT MOST AUTO SUPPLIERS


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Impressive. It would be nice to have a yard that size, but then I would have to get more rolling stock. I got most of mine over 20 years ago while building the layout and really don't need any more right now. More Pictures. :appl:


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I started this layout when DCC meant Direct Current Control.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm both lazy and cheap. I lost a C and still operate DC. I am a lone operator and my layout is built for switching and I very seldom have more than one train running at a time. (short attention span I guess)

IF, and I do say If I were to go DCC, I would probably gor for a top of the line system ($$$$) and then the thought of converting over 30 locomotives. Time and $$$$. For my needs DCC would be a waste of both.


----------

